# 332 runs great and dies suddenly



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum...but also new to working on tractors. We just moved outside of the city, so I bought my first tractor. A 1991 John Deere 332 with the yanmar 3-cyl diesel motor. It starts strong and runs strong until it suddenly dies on me. Happens sporadically, while idling, while driving (no pto engaged), and while working it (front pto engaged). I have replaced the fuel pickup line into the fuel tank that was missing. I have bled the 2 screws on the fuel filter unit while fuel pump is engaged. (I couldn't find enough info on the "injector bleeding" to feel confident enough to try it). Not sure if it's necessary in my case. To expand on my problem, tractor shuts off like I turned the key off, no sputtering. When I try to restart, it will turn over but not fire. After a short wait it will turn over and fire like it should. It will also run strong like it should. Until it dies again a few minutes later. I have observed that it usually only fires when i wait for a glow plug light to turn off. When no light appears prior to starting it doesn't fire. Not sure if this is relevant as my problem is more of a shutdown issue...I think. From checking other threads, I understand that the fuel solenoid may need replacement, or have a short in the wiring, or have a worn breaker. (Feel free to correct me here). It looked to me like the harness to the solenoid rubbed through a wire, I tried to tape it up with electrical tape but that's kind of a butcher show. What is the correct procedure here? A question I have is "where is the breaker for the fuel solenoid?" And how do I tell if it's toast? Any thoughts?


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

I replaced the solenoid for the automatic fuel shutoff that attaches to the carburetor. The part was $238.00 CDN from Deere and the job took all of 20 minutes to swap them out. Mowed for an hour stall free. I think and hope this fixed the problem.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi BillyK,

Thank you for the follow-up post. This will be useful for others in the future.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Billy from NH. 
Now that's the type of ending I like. :thumbsup:


----------

